
Show HN: Easily track news and releases for JavaScript, Python, Ruby, Elixir - VersionConflict
https://www.versionconflict.com/
======
VersionConflict
I enjoy reading reddit, hacker news, etc, but I wanted to look at one page and
get a quick sense of what was happening with the tools I use. Is there a new
version out? Is there an important announcement from a package maintainer?

I built Version Conflict
([https://www.versionconflict.com](https://www.versionconflict.com)) to
scratch that itch. It's built in Elixir/Phoenix and has less than 100 lines of
javascript.

Wanted to share it with people who might find it useful and solicit feedback /
feature requests. You can click around to browse by topic or you can register
to create custom feeds to see everything in one place. Any feedback is
welcome. Thanks!

